# New Great Pyrenees in PA needs advise



## Steph

I just brought home my first Great Pyrenees LGD. She is to protect my Nigerian Dwarf goats. Eva is 9 months old. I know she is still a puppy and playful. I am wondering if anyone has any advise for me as to her introduction to the goats? When I put her in with them last night she chased them. I separated her and put her in the stall next to them. Today I put 4 of my does in with her. I know it will take time for them to get used to one another. Just wondering if anyone has any advise to help me in the transition? 
Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats on your new pup..... :thumbup: 
I know... it is alot of work... :help: 

if she chases.....correct her( discipline) so she knows it is a no...no....

Only have her with the goats... when you are able to watch ...so you can correct her......as she figures out.... OK... I cannot chase them ....she will get better....make sure she don't bite either...
Watch....teach....Good luck.... :thumbup:


----------



## MissMM

Was this dog raised around livestock? That will make a big difference in how long it will take to train her to your herd. Great Pyr's are very perceptive creatures and will learn quickly.... as long as you are consistent. I recommend introducing her slowly for "supervised" visits only. Whenever she does something incorrectly when dealing with the goats, such as chasing or pawing them, give her a loud, angry-sounding "hey!!" or some other verbal que she'll understand as indicating you are unhappy. When you think she's ready to have a brief unsupervised visit, isolate her in another pen with a few of your oldest goats. Still be near so you can hear any signs of trouble. 

Another important thing to keep in mind is whenever your Pyr is in with the goats, do not give her attention of any kind unless it's to correct a behavior. If you feel like petting on her, grooming her or whatever, it should be done when she's out of the pen. Our Pyr adores attention & unless we are careful not to give her any when in with the goats, she'll compete with the goats for attention.


----------



## Steph

The breeder we got her from has goats so she has some exposure to goats. She was returned to the breeder from someone who couldn't keep her because they moved. She was kept with one goat there. The breeder had her for 3 weeks and kept her with her goats. She seemed to be doing very well. Eva seems to know basic commands. She does chase the goats and paw at them. She gets a stern "no". 

Thanks for the advise I will give it a try and see how she does.


----------



## nancy d

May I suggest to you when she is being corrected to make that stern NO or whatever you say to growl it with your own teeth bared.
We recently added a pup and the adult wont put up with any non sense. He rolls that "poor" little thing & is pretty hard on him, sharp reprimands in growls & teeth showing.
You can do that too! 
And congrats on your new LGD!! Be the alpha and yes it is alot of consistent work but it will pay off in the long run so dont get discouraged. :wink:


----------



## poppypatch

Put her in with your bucks or some large goats who will butt her and make her respect goats. When I got my Great Pyrenees puppy she chased the goats a few times also. Think they all do it some as puppies. Got her from Rosasharn Farm. Anne suggested we put her in with some tough adult bucks for awhile because that is how they train theirs not to chase. We did that and she is great now. Loves the goats. She is always licking them and they just stand there and let her. We have had her for over 3 years now and couldn't do without her. She will leap over fences and chase dogs and coyotes off the property. She does not even allow our other dogs to set foot in the barn. 

Shannon


----------



## Gumtree

hi and congrats on your pup,
we have never had great Pyrenees 
but we have had, and do have maremma dogs for 8 years now
and have found that ALL pups will chase the animals.... a little trick we use is, to put the pup on a chain an Tyre/board this acts like a brake.... and a stern NO if your there when yr pup go to chase.
2 things we have found are
that if you love the pup and it loves you ... it will love any animals that it understands you love
and most important do NOT let your pup start eating raw meat ( if you lose an animal, that it's looking after don't let it get a taste of it, an also if possible when they are kidding have your pup in a different pen,... what happens is they start licking the kid as it is born, get the taste of it....(we didn't watch this and some of our dog started killing our sheep.!
hope this helps


----------



## CrossCreekTX

I feed my Pyrs raw meat regularly and they do not chase the livestock or kill. They do clean up any animals that died on their own. It is part of their job so that the dead animals don't attract predators.

If the pup is not correcting to verbal commands, use a squirt gun filled with plain water and squirt her in the face as you give the verbal "no" firmly. It doesn't take long for them to "get it".


----------



## Steph

Eva is doing great with the herd. Her previous owner took her to obedience classes so she is well behaved with us. She is very well behaved with our baby goats too! I was worried she would be too rough. Once she licked their little behinds it was like they were hers. She is great with all our other animals... dog and barn kittens. Eva doesn't seem to have an interest in raw meat. The kittens killed a mouse and left part of it on the barn floor and Eva didn't touch it.

She's not really a puppy anymore... she is turning one year old next week!


----------



## Gumtree

congrats  :stars: 
and hope all continues to go well...





the dogs we have had problems with were about 5 year old (like you'd think that's when you could really rely on them :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats

That is excellent news...Steph....congrats .. :leap: ......sounds like... you have a nice pup there.....hopefully your great pyrenees continues............ :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## liz

I can truly say that since I "know" Eva, she has come along very well.... and at just turning a year old she is a big girl!! :shocked: 

It is really sweet how Stephs 8 month old doelings have bonded to Eva...It's like they know that she will keep them safe.


----------



## srmtexn

I also have a problem with my LGD pup bitting my Pigmy goats. My pup is 10 Wk's old and my goats 7 weeks old. When I put them together they run from her and she
Chases them and bites their tails and back. I grab her and tell her no but it doesn't phase her she just keeps doing it. I understand she is a puppy and prob thinks they are just playing when they run but it scares me that she is not stopping when I get on her and the goats just cry so loud because she is literally bitting them as they run from her and she won't let go. Please help me find answers


----------



## ksalvagno

srmtexn said:


> I also have a problem with my LGD pup bitting my Pigmy goats. My pup is 10 Wk's old and my goats 7 weeks old. When I put them together they run from her and she
> Chases them and bites their tails and back. I grab her and tell her no but it doesn't phase her she just keeps doing it. I understand she is a puppy and prob thinks they are just playing when they run but it scares me that she is not stopping when I get on her and the goats just cry so loud because she is literally bitting them as they run from her and she won't let go. Please help me find answers


The puppy should never be left alone with them. She should be removed from the goats area.


----------

